# Manolis Kalomiris



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone else ever heard the music of the Greek composer Manolis Kalomiris?

I recently discovered him thanks to s great Naxos disc of his orchestral music. I was won over right away, and this led me to seek out rare (and expensive) CDs of his music from various arcane sources. 

Kalomiris sounds quite a bit like Khachaturian and/or Rimsky-Korsakov in that he has a big orchestral sound with exotic, eastern melodies and timbres.

Anyone?


----------



## gmt (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, the First of his three symphonies ("Levendia") has always been the most popular, probably because it is heroic in mood and lifted spirits when it was composed (1920). It is a powerful, attractive work, a but heavy at times. The Second ("of the Good People") has text just like the Third. It is less straightforward than the First but, I think, more interesting, harmonically daring, and very expressive. Naxos should definitely not stop at No. 3, striking as it is.


----------

